# Retrofitting Autographic Kodak Jr.?



## TimboAA (Dec 29, 2009)

I was scavenging around my parent's basement over the holidays and I found an old camera..... Probably turning a century old sometime in the near future. The last patent date on it is 1917.

It probably took me a solid 15 minutes of fiddling with it to figure out how it all works and how to get it open but needless to say I'm happy I found it. 

From what I know..... 116 Film is no longer made...and was probably discontinued about 25 years ago...so even if I found a roll of it, it would probably be expired anyway. But is there anything that would work or come close in size? I'm curious to see what types of photographs I could produce with this.


----------



## icassell (Dec 29, 2009)

This might help:

http://www.camerapedia.org/wiki/116_film

116 film - Photo.net Classic Manual Cameras Forum


----------



## compur (Dec 29, 2009)

You can use 120 film in 116/616 cameras.  You have to modify the 120 spool a bit and advance the film further between frames.

See:
120 film in a 116-616 camera 1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and

120 film in a Brownie 2A camera - APUG


----------



## TimboAA (Dec 29, 2009)

Ahh thank you. I have no experience with medium format cameras...just 35mm and digital.  Thanks again.


----------



## TimboAA (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh, and does anyone have experience using a camera like this? Tips? tricks for reading the light?


----------



## Pgeobc (Dec 29, 2009)

Try this: www.filmforclassics.com


----------



## johnicm (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you get this camera working, if so, how did you rewind the film for developing, thank you


----------



## compur (Jul 26, 2014)

You don't rewind roll film.  Only 35mm film is rewound.


----------



## StoneNYC (Sep 1, 2014)

If you can find some 116 spools even expired film off of eBay, you can re-use the backing paper, and but fresh 70mm film which is the same size and just re-roll your own.

That's what I do.

Ilford sells 70mm non-perforated once a year for a special run, it's only made in HP5+ but also you can buy perforated 70mm from MacoDirect in Europe also.

Hope that helps.


----------

